# Cabs and Rodeos explained



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey guys

So could anyone explain what a "cab" is? Like what is meant when someone says "cab 540" or "cabbing in"? Also what exactly is a rodeo? It looks like a backflip to me. What is the difference? 

Cheers!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cab is doing a trick while switch. A rodeo is a backflip with a BS180? in it. 

I could be wrong though, im sure Ill get corrected if I am


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

cav0011 said:


> Cab is doing a trick while switch. A rodeo is a backflip with a BS180? in it.
> 
> I could be wrong though, im sure Ill get corrected if I am


Cab is any switch frontside spin, just a shorthand way to say it. 

Rodeo I believe you are correct on, but I don't think it necessarily has to be BS180, could be FS also. Basically an inverted spin.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Singu1arity said:


> Cab is any switch frontside spin, just a shorthand way to say it.
> 
> Rodeo I believe you are correct on, but I don't think it necessarily has to be BS180, could be FS also. Basically an inverted spin.


Ok so a cab is doing any trick switch so say I did a backside 360 regular instead of goofy which would be switch for me that would be a cab 3? Does it matter if its frontside or backside?

Still confused on the rodeo..isn't a inverted spin a cork?


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

Caffeine said:


> Ok so a cab is doing any trick switch so say I did a backside 360 regular instead of goofy which would be switch for me that would be a cab 3? Does it matter if its frontside or backside?
> 
> Still confused on the rodeo..isn't a inverted spin a cork?


Switch frontside is cab. Switch backside is just switch backside. 

You're right, I was thinking of cork for some reason. Guess rodeo would be a flip with a bs180.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cab being fs only is kinda dumb but whatever, it sounds right


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

cav0011 said:


> Cab being fs only is kinda dumb but whatever, it sounds right


As far as I understand, it came from the Caballerial in skateboarding. So I think back in the 80s they were calling a switch front 360 a Caballerial in snowboarding, eventually it seems to have be shortened to just Cab + your spin. Cab 540, Half Cab(180), etc.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Right on with the cab...

I believe a rodeo is incorporating a spin, whether it's a frontside or backside, with a barrel roll in the same direction as the spin. 

Aerials are always confusing...wildcats, corks, rodeos.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Cab is actually a FAKIE BACKSIDE 360. But since snowboarders mostly pop their tricks (off pipe and jumps), a cab becomes simply a fs 360 switch. Half cab is 180. And anything more than 360 just gets called by the rotation angle.....

To make more sense: 
Fakie = going switch and doing an ollie off your front leg
Switch = going switch and doing an ollie off your trailing leg

but snowboarders pop with both legs, so that gets thrown off....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

And a cab taco is ending up draped over a feature facing up.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

jwelsh83 said:


> Right on with the cab...
> 
> I believe a rodeo is incorporating a spin, whether it's a frontside or backside, with a barrel roll in the same direction as the spin.
> 
> Aerials are always confusing...wildcats, corks, rodeos.


yup... whereas a cork is a spin and a front flip (or a back flip if i'm not wrong).

So many different axes of rotation, they're really confusing lol


----------



## ruslan. (Dec 15, 2012)

Cab is switch fs 3
A rodeo is typically a back roll with a 180, but it doesn't have to be just a 180. A good example is I think max Perot(?) who did a triple rodeo. 
Cork is an off axis spin, whereas rodeo is a flip with a spin. In a cork your legs don't have to go over your head, it's just your spin is off axis. A rodeo your legs have to go over your head (from what I understand). If you watch a bunch of clips of both you'll start to feel the difference, rodeos look much different from corks, even though it's hard to explain. And when you start doing them, you'll feel the difference. Till then I suggest just looking at clips of corks and rodeos and seeing the difference.

tl;dr: cab=switch fs 360
Rodeo=flip+spin(usually a back roll+180)

Note: a cork is not a spin with a flip, it's a spin which "corks" off axis.

Edit: it was Kyle Mack who did the triple rodeo youtube.com/watch?v=JW-dD7hCKvU


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Rodeos are 540 or greater. It's slightly different than just a back roll with a 180. ( that's technically a 90 roll ) more of a off axis wild cat. 

A YouTube videos show it best.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Oh god, I really hope this doesn't turn into one of those "No he's doing a rodeo!" "No he's doing a backflip 540 rotator flip superman!" "No you see at the start he dips his shoulder so it's actually a wildcat fireman hose gyrator flip!"

The flips/inverts really start to overlap and get confusing beyond their basic definitions once you start adding extra rotations.


----------



## ruslan. (Dec 15, 2012)

The flip in a rodeo counts as a 360, so when you back roll 180 it's called a rodeo 5. So if you triple then you already do 1080 worth of flip, then you just have to incorporate a 360 into it and bam triple rodeo 1440. Same goes with underflips (underflip 540). It does get complicated and the fact that announcers rarely even know the tricks themselves doesn't help (saying a cork requires inverts when it really doesn't)
youtube.com/watch?v=A1wRcIJQZcc
That shows it well (sorry if no link iphone doesn't seem to like links)


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

Jed said:


> Oh god, I really hope this doesn't turn into one of those "No he's doing a rodeo!" "No he's doing a backflip 540 rotator flip superman!" "No you see at the start he dips his shoulder so it's actually a wildcat fireman hose gyrator flip!"
> 
> The flips/inverts really start to overlap and get confusing beyond their basic definitions once you start adding extra rotations.


Wildcat fireman hose gyrator flips are my favourite:laugh: 

It's actually pretty hard to explain verbally the difference between a rodeo and a cork to a person who doesn't already know. I see corks as off-axis spins where you leave the lip and shift your axis so that you lean into the direction of the lip. For example, for a cork Bs 5 you would have to start spinning backside while you go "under yourself". Bs rodeos include spinning "over yourself" in someway. It's quite hard to explain. Watch Jed's Bs cork 5 tutorial and you get the idea in corked spins. (Btw, props to Jed for the tutorial, helped me getting the puzzle pieces together)


----------

